# Dottoressa X



## La Marchesa

Salve a tutti, 
come tradurreste in un CV il termine "Dottoressa + nome"? Per dottoressa intendo medico. 
Madame le docteur X? 
Grazie


----------



## Nunou

Ciao La Marchesa,
credo sia meglio optare per uno solo dei due titoli e usare una delle due abbreviazioni M.me o Dr.  
ma aspettiamo altre opinioni.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Marchesa,
Molto formalmente, o all'antica, direi "Madame le docteur". Forse l'epoca vorrebbe "Madame LA docteur", ma veramente, non mi va giù e in una lingua più neutra girerei la difficoltà con un semplice "Docteur X", o "Au Docteur X", dipende dal contesto globale.

PS In francese, l'abbreviazione di Madame è Mme, senza il punto che voi italofoni mettete in mezzo e che spesso manda in tilt noi francofoni


----------



## Nunou

Mi sorge un dubbio: perché lo devi specificare in un CV? Credo che entrambe le cose risulteranno evidenti dal resto dei 
dati e informazioni scritte nello stesso CV.


----------



## La Marchesa

Nunou said:


> Mi sorge un dubbio: perché lo devi specificare in un CV? Credo che entrambe le cose risulteranno evidenti dal resto dei
> dati e informazioni scritte nello stesso CV.



Ciao Nunou, ho semplicemente voluto darvi il questo riferimento perché mi sono trovata a tradurre dall'italiano al francese e volevo essere sicura di non tradurre in modo sbagliato. Se io traducessi Mlle X CV formatif et professionnel, si capisce che si tratta di un medico, tanto viene specificato che ha conseguito la laurea e tanto di abilitazione, che ne dite? 
Grazie


----------



## Nunou

Appunto......oppure il contrario...se scrivi dottore..dal resto si capirà ben se si tratta di uomo, donna o donzella!! 

Guarda anche qui sotto....ho trovato una discussione simile a questa nella sezione "solo francese"
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2329405&langid=14


----------



## La Marchesa

Grazie mille Nunou.


----------

